# Need help, installed hideways and cant get shavings and dust out of headlight



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is my second time installing hideways. First time went easy. This time I cant get all the plastic dust and shavings out of the headlight. I put my shop vac on the headlight hole while I drilled out the strobe hole. There is just too much static electricity and all the plastic shavings are sticking to the inside of the headlight. 
Any ideas on how to get them out??


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Remove the bulbs and clean it out with water. Dry it all out with compressor on low setting or hairdryer or stick it on oven in 200* for 5 minutes....I know last one sounds stupid but thats how you split the case from the lens and Ive done it.

Also you could get some small tubing to fit in hole and duct tape it to your shop vac hose to make a full seal and then stick it in there and suck it all out. Just some thoughts.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

496 BB;1083426 said:


> Remove the bulbs and clean it out with water. Dry it all out with compressor on low setting or hairdryer or stick it on oven in 200* for 5 minutes....I know last one sounds stupid but thats how you split the case from the lens and Ive done it.
> 
> Also you could get some small tubing to fit in hole nd duct tape it to your shop vac hose to make a full seal and then stick it in there and suck it all out. Just some thoughts.


The only good idea in this post is the shop vac. 
Or just leave it! Or take your head light out and stick a vac thru there


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

ajslands;1083449 said:


> The only good idea in this post is the shop vac.
> Or just leave it! Or take your head light out and stick a vac thru there


To each their own. Ive used all those methods before and guess what? My headlights are still there and working properly


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

ajslands;1083449 said:


> The only good idea in this post is the shop vac.
> Or just leave it! Or take your head light out and stick a vac thru there


Dont want to leave it, I have the clear style 2005 superduty headlights and you look at the headlight and see all those shavings! Looks terrible! I have been working at it with my shop vac and using the air hose on my compressor in another hole and trying to blow them around so the vac sucks them up, its getting better. Going to go back out after dinner and work at it some more. Not looking forward to doing the other light!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Rinse with water and dry out with compressor. Works well


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i skip the water and just used compressed air blown from the headlight hole and then through the drilled hole. it usually only takes me a few minutes to get everything out.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope ya get it!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Hope he didn't put it in the oven!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, Got most of it out, used the air compressor in one hole and put the shop vac on the other and blew the shavings so they became airborn and the vac sucked it up one it was airborn!
Now I will work on the other light tomorrow.
Thanks guys!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

ajslands;1083537 said:


> Hope he didn't put it in the oven!


Gotta love ignorance :laughing:

Here ya go....

http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=109109

http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23124

They wont melt buddy. Was just suggesting that as a full drying method. But hey what do I know?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ever hear of the stuff you use for static cling called static X?....

lil secret keeps the crap from sticking...


----------

